# Fishing alone



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I hear guys say how muskie fishing is a team sport. When you have guys in the boat you throw varying baits to find a pattern and hopefully the net man gets just as jacked as the guy catching the fish when someone boats a fish. This is how things go on my boat too, my blood gets pumping when anyone catches a fish and I will change baits or recommend something if someone less experienced is fishing with me (give them the higher probability bait or be the person to switch if they want to try something I'm already throwing). 
With that said, it seems lots of guys fish solo for an activity that is best with 2+ Why do you think that is? Just at the landing percentage of fishing solo vs pairs it's got to be a drastic difference. I generally fish alone simply based off work schedule but when have openings no one seems free anyways. 
Just something I've wondered about especially the older I get the less I enjoy the solo trips I find. Over time the driving, setting up camp if a long weekend, landing or losing fish solo with no one to take in the ups and downs of the trip gets old I suppose.
I've always wondered this but just recently was debating making an 8hr round trip to fish friday-sunday at west branch but one buddy is leaving for an elk hunt, another has hockey league, father has last minute work now on Friday, Saturday. My buddy leaving on the elk trip was giving me a hard that the younger version of myself would have never even considered the question on making the trip haha.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

I fish solo because my days off are Monday and Tuesday


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

My first solo trip in my boat was this past Monday. 
I too find the older I get the less I like to boat fish by myself. If I have nobody to go with me I prefer the kayak or bank fishing. In my younger days I would fish and camp the Ohio River by myself for days. Heck 90% of the time I was by myself. 
If you need someone to fish with on West Branch, send me a pm. That’s my home lake and I know it pretty well.
I never fished for musky nor ever caught one at WB but wouldn’t mind trying. I mainly fish WB for crappie and sometimes walleye.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Lewzer said:


> My first solo trip in my boat was this past Monday.
> I too find the older I get the less I like to boat fish by myself. If I have nobody to go with me I prefer the kayak or bank fishing.
> If you need someone to fish with on West Branch, send me a pm. That’s my home lake and I know it pretty well.
> I never fished for musky nor ever caught one at WB but wouldn’t mind trying. I mainly fish WB for crappie and sometimes walleye.


I love west branch


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Me too. Beautiful lake. Only one in Ohio that I have been on that I think is comparable is Caesar’s Creek.
I fished West Branch 4 times in the last week.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

I never fish alone I always take my friend......Glock.....


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for the offer Lewzer I'll keep you in mind, at this point I'm talking myself in to just doing projects around the house and maybe fishing CC a day vs driving up for the long weekend. Im pretty familiar with west branch and have fished it a bunch over the years, I think it gets hit pretty hard these days but still the best muskie lake in the state for now in my opinion.
Snagless, the glock probably couldn't be the worst net man out there, with full metal jackets you might get enough penetration to not need the net at all.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

I actually enjoy going solo. I had a hard time finding a die hard like me for years. Now I have 2 so there wasnt enough alone time this year. 

When I'm solo I take it easy and relax. When I bring people I'm always worried about putting them on fish even though now my partners understand we're musky fishing no guarantees. 

I've caught some nice ones solo kind of a pain in ass to net but the rush is intensified by getting one in the bag. Also lost a lot of nice ones at the net. Here's a 47 I got solo (LK I dont use bogas any more.)


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I’m solo 90% of the time. Wife likes to go when it’s nice, fishes about an hour then I worry if she’s bored. Another friend has his own new boat and his wife likes fishing as much as he does. No one else I know is crazy enough to spend countless hours fishless. It’s all about action for most of them. 

I like the solitude most of the time. I can play whatever music I want or none at all. Having only one rod and line in the water has its limitations but I’ve had a relatively successful year so far. I’ve lost a few but not at the net. I’ve had a fish take my back out while leaning over the gunnel unhooking it but was back out fishing two days later.

I have less to worry about fishing solo. Launching and loading are not much of an issue especially now that the temps have dropped and most of the crowd is gone. Musky fishing is more of a challenge finding the right partner than any other fishing, IMO. And maybe it’s because I’m a member of the Grump Old Bastard Club that keeps me going out alone.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

The more I think about it and reading your response muskyfan I don't mind the trips near home solo, though nice to break it up with someone from time to time, more so the longer trips that have I've got burned out by myself. I've done nearly a dozen trips to Wisconsin for salmon, the madison chain, pewaukee, green bay then trips to Michigan fishing LSC all solo and when ur up there for a week or 3-4 days I guess it just burns you out for some reason, at least it has for me over the years. As a result even the longer weekends in state or say down to cave run become less desirable going by yourself. I'd rather do a day trip to cave run than go solo for 3 days camping.
I think the solo net job is also a huge deterrent too, I've lost some nice fish including a PB from trying to net myself (or it would seem you never really know).
Something I have been trying to do more is fish the same run twice with different baits, something I heard Pete Mainia talk about awhile back but never put into practice much until more recently. I've also gone the complete opposite and only worked really aggressive baits fast with the goal to cover as much water as possible looking for active fish, with some success.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

River/stream fishing I dont mind by myself, it can be rather enjoyable. Out on the boat I much prefer fishing with a buddy. Musky fishing can be real chaotic solo,especially if you get a big one and actually want to handle it for a picture


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

There's no doubt another set of hands can help when netting a fish. If it comes unhooked at the net, the blame shifts to the "net guy" . And I agree about the long trips, even day trips to Cave, Green River (which didn't happen this year) and other places 3-4 hours away. My wife absolutely hates it when I run 3 hours down to Cave and back by myself. Sharing the driving and expenses is beneficial. But it takes the right combination of personalities for that to be possible over a long period of time. Unless I'm fishing with someone at or close to my fishing level (not catching but not stopping casting until I'm worn out), I'm worried about them being comfortable and not bored out of their minds. Trips with my wife are far shorter than when I'm alone. Of course, on local lakes I can have someone meet me there and drop them back off at the dock when they're done.

There's pluses and minuses on both sides of the equation.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

When I go on a trip like West Branch or Cave Run I'm camping with my wife and she does not fish so I'm by myself. Fishing local I usually have a partner unless I want to start really early in the morning. I find it easier to fish longer with someone else along and it's more enjoyable. Don't feel the need to fish as hard as long as someone has a bait in the water. I used to feel like I had to put people on fish, but I finally got over that. My problem is my main fishing partner for the last 10 years is pushing 80. I need to start cultivating a younger partner so in 10 or 12 years he can launch, load, tie knots and untangle baits from the net for me.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I just got my boat end of 2018. So, in 2019 I was still getting it situated and learning how I wanted to set it up. I caught a few fish, but I didn't fish musky hard!!

So, this year, I pursued it pretty hard, 22 trips in all targetting musky. I caught some and lost some, but I learned a LOT!! I think fishing solo can help with the learning curve a little bit. You just have every decision and choice is your own and it's you trying to figure them out! However, dealing with a fish is WAY better and easier especially a big one when you have a partner. It's just hard to line that up most times as everyone seems to be on a different schedule. A big part of why I bought a boat. Before I had one, I averaged about 3 or 4 trips per year targetting musky which made it hard to justify the cost of the gear! lol 

I'm looking forward to 2021, and I do hope to get more friends or family members out on the water with me!


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> I fish solo because my days off are Monday and Tuesday


Are you sure it doesn’t have anything to do with your screen name 😜 lol


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Raider16 said:


> Are you sure it doesn’t have anything to do with your screen name 😜 lol


🤣🤣


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Interesting topic.... I enjoy a partner that can handle himself casting and making basic decisions, like what color to use, how long to pause a jerkbait, etc..
A competent MUSKIE partner is worth a ton... Working together w/ bucktail & crankbait is great however,
My main fishing friend this year was an older gentlemen that most of the time took a toll on me - great guy, but wore me down with basic questions and complaining about leader weights & lengths, etc..

Come fall this year, I started fishing alone and started putting some nice fish in the boat- yes, netting even a 36"incer is a challenge by yourself...
But not having to explain why I suddenly decided to stop trolling and started casting a windy shore is well worth it.

I was fishing in that weather yesterday! LOL Didn't even let him know I was going.. I didn't catch anything but I proved to myself that 20mph NW wind & snow is doable. LOL!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

BaddFish said:


> Interesting topic.... I enjoy a partner that can handle himself casting and making basic decisions, like what color to use, how long to pause a jerkbait, etc..
> A competent MUSKIE partner is worth a ton... Working together w/ bucktail & crankbait is great however,
> My main fishing friend this year was an older gentlemen that most of the time took a toll on me - great guy, but wore me down with basic questions and complaining about leader weights & lengths, etc..
> 
> ...


Musky partners are definently worth their weight in gold. It's hard fishing and often no catching. Let alone a man that can handle a net.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Spent Friday fishing alone. No fish other than the ones I saw sitting on the bottom via SI. Just not interested in anything I threw at them.

Skipped sat and sun due to the rain.

Spent 6 hours out there today. Missed one good fish on a glide bait and had a follow later, also on a glide bait. Both fish today came from quiet pockets out of the wind.

Both days were windy but today was much colder. Not many boats out. Maybe 6-8 trailers in the parking lot. Not many willing to put up with the weather. Even my days are numbered. Once the snow flies I’ll be done as well. Man’s got to know his limitations.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

It's funny I had brought this up as the last 2 trips I've had someone free to go with me. Made it out last Saturday, we raised 4 and partner caught a 38". Unfortunately the action was fast and furious before dying, was same last weekend too. 
I think recently having someone in the boat and being able to put different baits in rotation has been really helpful. 
I agree soon the temps will dip below freezing and only have so many days left.


----------



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

I prefer to go out with others as well. I have been taking different friends out in the boat this year, and it is interesting to see who appreciates the hunt for the fish vs others who just expect the catch.

I've noticed that most of the people who have the patience to cast all day without seeing a fish and still go out the next day are usually my deer hunting buddies , but they are occupied with their primary hobby this time of the year.

Sunday I went solo in the rain and managed to bag two fish, but the 41.5" I about lost after I botched the net job and got the lure stuck in the net with the fish on the other treble. Luckily the wind pushed me to the fish to get it in the bag, but during the 5 seconds that felt like 30 seconds, I was thinking about how it would've been nice to have someone else on the net.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

A lot to be said comparing deer hunting to musky hunting, especially this time of year. Freeze your butt off sitting in a tree stand or standing in a boat. Waiting for something to walk by or waiting to see something chasing your bait. Heavy clothes and wind/temps that will flat wear you out. Tough finding a fishing partner to endure that, more so as we get older. My wife thinks I’m nuts but “lets” me go anyway. 😁


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

No one wants to go with me, go figure.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Legend killer said:


> No one wants to go with me, go figure.


Do you actually get out and fish? Serious question. Don’t see any posts about your outings so not sure if you do.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

MuskyFan said:


> Do you actually get out and fish? Serious question. Don’t see any posts about your outings so not sure if you do.


Most guys on this site don't even fish,post reports or tips. They just like to troll the internet.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Legend killer said:


> No one wants to go with me, go figure.


I am off Mondays and Tuesdays


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> I am off Mondays and Tuesdays


 Great days for a fisherman!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

MuskyFan said:


> Do you actually get out and fish? Serious question. Don’t see any posts about your outings so not sure if you do.


No one wants to hear about a guy catching a bunch of fish...


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I obviously have no way of backing this up but always felt in the back of my mind that Wednesday and Thursdays were the best days. Spots have had a chance to rest after getting pounded on the weekend and Friday starts to get a little busier for the guys taking a long weekend.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

During the summer this year, the weekdays were like the weekends in ‘19. The ‘20 weekends were damn near impossible due to the traffic. 


Legend killer said:


> No one wants to hear about a guy catching a bunch of fish...


Pics or it never happened. Hard to catch a lot of fish sitting at a keyboard, though.


----------



## dkunes (Sep 25, 2014)

I’ve always fished solo, does take longer to figure them out, but I do ok. Netting has been challenging but got almost all of them. Would be better with a partner, but when your addicted, what ya gonna do. Even camp for 3 days. Lots of work, but still enjoy it. Nice thing is, you can make your on schedule and do what you want.


----------

